# keepers



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

some keepers from one of my current litters


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Dumbo is that you?

Oh no, it is just some mice with FABULOUS ears!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they have gorgeous ears


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, you are good at ears!


----------

